# ( SOLD ) FS: 20 GALLON NANO TANK - Tropiquarium 68 Aquarium System ( Price Drop )



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

* Tropiquarium 68 Tropical Aquarium ALL in one System *
*Dimensions of tank: 26.5 inches long, 18.5 inches high, 12.5 inches wide. Overall height of tank and purpose made stand together 42.5 inches. *

The sophisticated design of the TropiQuarium 68 incorporates a programmable light* timer/clock* to set lighting intervals, *double fluorescent lighting *with clear water-tight cover panel, *precise temperature regulation*.

One plug powers the entire system. A compact filter with integrated pump and heater 5 filter media stages and ''dry'' trickle chamber offer optimum mechanical and biological filtration. Tank has hinged aquarium hood with provides easy access and prevents water evaporation. Tronic electronic submersible aquarium heater with fast heat technology, precise accuracy, safety shut-off.
i bought it about 1 and half year ago, need upgrade the tank, no space, everything is working great! No damage parts , work all great!....
i clean complete already, ready to used ! ASK $95 
thks for reading!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!
u
m
p
!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

any offer ,,,, very good condition,, all in one have filter and heat and timer setup auto shut down aquarium system!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump~~~
u
m
p
!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

any offer !!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

offer ...........
B
u
m
p
...


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hallo.......


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

just fish tank ( filter/ heater/ light /timer control)* NO stand! *$85 !!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy canada day !


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

PMed....Happy Canada Day....


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump~~~
Canada Day sale
$ 80 bucks for the nano fish tank! without stand!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Cleaned up thread Good luck with sale


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

ibenu said:


> Cleaned up thread Good luck with sale


thank you very much.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*$85 for Nano Tank & stand together  !
First person get first!!!!*


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*price drop $80 whole nano tank system*

*Bump!!!!!!!!*

*$80 BUCKs for whole system!*
*first person first pick !*


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

sold !
please closed !


----------

